# Nail gun?



## papermouth (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm looking to get a framing nailgun,I was thinking about the porter cable from home depot.The on line reviews had very few complaint's and most raved about it,looking for some in put on this gun and on some others.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

I have no complaints with mine.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## papermouth (Feb 5, 2007)

zx10r2004 said:


> I have no complaints with mine.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


A lot of the people said they took off the plastic tip,did you also?


----------



## swansonblake (Jan 31, 2011)

Bostich. I've had most others. Plus the warranty is great

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

papermouth said:


> A lot of the people said they took off the plastic tip,did you also?


No, I haven't did nothing to the gun but use it. Never had a issue with it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Stay away from Senco.

I've had good luck with Bostitch, Hitachi, & Paslode.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a Porter Cable and a Paslode. I have not used my PC in 4 or 5 years since I purchased the Paslode. It depends on how often you are going to use it. If your looking to pick up one for smaller jobs and DYI stuff I would go with the Paslode. If your a framer and this is something that will be used constantly then I would lean towards the PC only because you don't have to worry about battery or fuel cell life. 
My PC looks like brand new and has very little use. If your interested I would be willing to sell it. It's just sitting in the case collecting dust.


----------



## Spoon Fed (Jul 26, 2006)

wouldnt buy anything other than a Paslode. Have been using them for 20 yrs on my framing crews


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

My PC gets weekly use and it never let me down. It did freeze up one time working in the rain and cold over night. took 30 min on the dash and never happened again


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

I built my camp with a Senco and it worked great. Went to use it two years later and it wouldn't shoot. Took it in for repairs and they said it only needed oil. Well, every time I wanted to use it I had to take it apart and oil the bejesus out of it. Senco's are also hard to find parts for locally (although easy online if you can wait). 

I finally got PO'd last summer when building my wood shed and I had to keep taking it apart so I bought the Porter Cable. I really like it, it is considerably lighter than the Senco and it has the option of easily changing from manual trigger to auto. I have since bought a rebuild kit for the Senco and rebuilt it I just haven't had the opportunity to test it.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

The Nailer said:


> I built my camp with a Senco and it worked great. Went to use it two years later and it wouldn't shoot. Took it in for repairs and they said it only needed oil. Well, every time I wanted to use it I had to take it apart and oil the bejesus out of it. Senco's are also hard to find parts for locally (although easy online if you can wait).
> 
> I finally got PO'd last summer when building my wood shed and I had to keep taking it apart so I bought the Porter Cable. I really like it, it is considerably lighter than the Senco and it has the option of easily changing from manual trigger to auto. I have since bought a rebuild kit for the Senco and rebuilt it I just haven't had the opportunity to test it.


 If you had to make your living with that Senco tool would you still go through the trouble?

Pneumatic tools should be relatively maintenance and problem free for quite some time before they require service.

All you should need to do is put a couple drops of oil in it before you use it.

My roofing nailers go for at least a whole yr of continuous use before they need any kind of attention, Hitachis.


----------



## papermouth (Feb 5, 2007)

sylvan19 said:


> I have a Porter Cable and a Paslode. I have not used my PC in 4 or 5 years since I purchased the Paslode. It depends on how often you are going to use it. If your looking to pick up one for smaller jobs and DYI stuff I would go with the Paslode. If your a framer and this is something that will be used constantly then I would lean towards the PC only because you don't have to worry about battery or fuel cell life.
> My PC looks like brand new and has very little use. If your interested I would be willing to sell it. It's just sitting in the case collecting dust.


You would have to sale cheap it would cost 50 bucks in gas to get to your area.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I have a Grizzly that wasn't a high dollar unit, but I've used it a lot and it's always worked great. It's a big heavy beast. But I'm not going to be doing much framing anymore. You can have it for $25 if you're interested.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Here's a pic...



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

-Axiom- said:


> If you had to make your living with that Senco tool would you still go through the trouble?QUOTE]
> 
> The thing is it never gave me any problems until it was stored without use for a couple of years. It very well good have been that I didn't perform proper maintenance before I put it away and I caused the problem. The O-rings may have dried out and shrunk. In any event it is a HEAVY bugger and will give you a workout.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

sjk984 said:


> My PC gets weekly use and it never let me down. It did freeze up one time working in the rain and cold over night. took 30 min on the dash and never happened again


 I recently purchased a Bostic floor stapler. Floor model so no box or directions. Couple Questions, how often should it be oiled, where, what type of oil, and what pressure should it be ran at?

Also looking at the Dewalt brands, molding and framing guns...........will the molding ones work on hardwood?


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Can't speak for the framing models... but I have a Bostitch finish nailer and have shot thousands of nails without a problem.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Bostich has lost their edge. Sencos are solid guns but are very heavy. Porter Cables and Hitachis are very good guns.
A newcomer on the block, but you are going to see a LOT of these because they are very nice guns, very good quality, excellent warranty and everyone from the box stores to the independents get nails from them for all guns:
http://www.grip-rite.com/us/en/products/pneumatic-tools


----------



## papermouth (Feb 5, 2007)

I got the PC,the thing is a beast thanks for all the replies it was a big help.


----------



## Celtic Archer (Nov 16, 2009)

Bostich.........Used one for 25 years... no issues. I like the coil not stick. I'ts a little heavier but I don't like stopping to reload after 40 nails or so.


----------

